# what else can i feed my fire belly toads



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys. I have my toads on 4th brown crickeys. Was wo.dering is there any thing else they can eat. For eg locusts worms cheers x


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, FBTs will eat practically anything that moves and will fit in their mouths; mine take small locusts, calci worms and their adult soldier flies, earthworms, spiders, moths, craneflies, woodlice, slugs (and even small snails), waxorms etc etc. I'm a firm believer in giving as varied a diet as possible.


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Aww right so basically i can use anything. When you say woodlice and stuff do you mean the ones from out the garden.? Will it niy do them harm if they are eating things that I pluck from garden or the house lol?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

There's a bit of debate on this (surprise, surprise!). I use a lot of wild-caught food for my animals, although I try to ensure that it's from relatively clean, pesticide-free areas. Some people prefer not to take the risk, but to my knowledge, I've never had any problems related to poisons or parasites- and I've kept animals for a long time.


----------



## Herptofauna (Oct 26, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep, FBTs will eat practically anything that moves and will fit in their mouths; mine take small locusts, calci worms and their adult soldier flies, earthworms, spiders, moths, craneflies, woodlice, slugs (and even small snails), waxorms etc etc. I'm a firm believer in giving as varied a diet as possible.


I completey agree with what Ron has written. I've been keeping & breeding various _Bombina spp._ for the best part of 20 years. A varied diet including carefully sourced wild foods is very benefcial to them & also helps to enhance the belly colouration. From mid April to late September I keep my_ B. orietalis_ in an outdoor viv. & they feed almost exclussively on wild foods.


----------



## Herptofauna (Oct 26, 2012)

Another food source I sometimes use are Blue Bottle flies. This isn't for everyone, but if you buy white maggots from a fishing tackle shop (don't get dyed ones) and place them in a sweet jar with some wood shavings, they pupate witin days and hatch about a week later.
I use a piece of net curtain held in place with an elastic band to prevent the emerging flies from escaping.
When you want to feed the flies off, place the jar in a fridge for 20 mins or so & the flies become dormant. You can then put the required amount into a container & dust with vit & min powder before adding to the enclosure. The flies very quickly come round & the _Bombina _go nuts for them.


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

alright nice one guys, i realy appriciate the help,


----------

